# Lente CD Malo



## ben99 (Ago 22, 2006)

ALGUIEN SI ME PUEDE HACER EL FAVOR COMO DETECTAR CUANDO EN LENTE ESTA FALLANDO Y HAY QUE CAMBIARLO.
EL CD  A VECES INTENTA GIRAR Y SE FRENA LO CUAL CREO QUE EL LENTE LO TRATA DE LEER.

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 22, 2006)

http://cromavideo.webcindario.com/VARIOS/TRUCOSUTILES.htm


----------



## ben99 (Ago 25, 2006)

amigo ;cambio el kss-213c y el problema es que el cd empieza a girar y al rato de detiene el display me marca E error y no se que será el problema. 
le he dadao vueltas y nada.

gracias .


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 26, 2006)

90% suele ser el laser gastado.
Has desoldado el puente de hay en la plaquita del potenciometro??

Mira que este corra bien por las guias, si hace falta limpialas y pon grasa nuevo si ha hecho engrudo con el polvo.


----------



## ben99 (Ago 28, 2006)

tiopepe123 gracias por contestar el problema parece ser la cinta de conneccion del lente la juste un poco y mejoró parece esta estar en mal estado ; amigo ahora  todo parece bien pero si  lee el cd , numero de cancion y todo  pero para un decimo  0 11 disco  en adelate el disco o sea la cancion  hace saltos como rayado pero el cd no es ya que lo pruevo en otro equipo y el cd funciona bien.

El lente es nuevo

Tal vez es la cinta?
Que me recomiendas caballero?
Que ajustes hay que hacer?

muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 28, 2006)

descargate de aqui este pequeño curso

http://www.electronicayservicio.com/registro/registro.php

Es raro pero posible que la cinta este agreitada o mal colocada  o se a roto alguna patilla en el conector.

Pero antes de trastearlo mas haz las siguientes pruebas:

Debes averiguar si el cabezal se desliza bien sobre las guias, sin tropicones.(lubricacion)

debes complobar que el disco no aletee demasiado.

Que la cinta este bien puesta y no tropiece en ningun lado, o se atranque .


Debes tener en cuenta que en el extremo exterior es donde mas sufre el sistema de enfoque, si exta falto de potencia, o no esta el disco bien colocado o esta demasiado torcido o mal agarrado el servocontrol no logra mantenerlo enfocado dando los tipicos cortes.


Segun que modelo puedes extraer el iman de la tapa y asi poder hacer girar el cd y ver todo el proceso.


Finalmente si tienes osciloscopio y tienes suerte debes buscar un punto de prueba que pone RF alli se puede calibar como un profesional, debe haver una señal limpia de 1.2V


----------



## ben99 (Sep 2, 2006)

caballero tiopepe123
ES un  minicomponente sonaki modelo n°EV-EQ2001C

el problema está ya controlado pero este es otro royo.
despúes del puente de diodos biene la regulacion:
no se si este sera un regularor P31C ,condensadores a 25vdc y otros elementos pasivos. estos elementos estan en la seccion de regulacion.
el p31c se esta calentando mucho lo reviso y no hay cortosircuito entre sus patillas.los mismo hace el condensador y los reviso y me marca bien .
reviso un zener y me marca bien.
el minicomponente funciona bien el exceso de calor en lo dicho es el problema que quizas dañe el lente que se encuentra cerca.

para ver si tu puedes ayudar tengo pensado cambiar toda la seccion que te he dicho para ver si desaparece el problema


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 2, 2006)

cuidadin que no te valga mas la reparacion que el precio del aparato.

Eso de p31c parece el nombre de un mosfet sino es SMD. Si es SMD parece un transistor nortal tipò BC547.
Que tipo de condensador es ese electrolitico, si es de esos SMD metalicos son una KK .
Mira primero si en esa zona tienes corriente continua o una mezcla o si es una pequeña conmutada (debe haber una inductancia muy cerca del conjunto condensador/transistor) si es asi cambia el condensador por un electrolitico primero con uno normal y despues pide un electrolitico miniatura (como los normales pero en pequeñito).

Combrueva el transistor debe marcar 0.6V o algo similar, el resto de conbinaciones un valor elevado mayor 1V o mas. Dos convinacines 0.6 y el resto infinito.


----------



## ben99 (Sep 4, 2006)

me he puesto a buscar el p31c y no doy con su configuracion midiendo en la patilla 2 me mide 18vdc que creo que es el voltaje de salida para alimentacion de circuitos .en la patilla1 8vdc y en la 3 me mide 8vdc.
donde puedo encontrar referencia de este regulador ya que en ECG no está.
que es MSD?.
TSH?.


muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2006)

Perdon si puse MSD es SMD o montaje superficial o ese "granito de pimienta"

Lo de la comprovacion me explique demasiado rapido.

1.-Desconectas la alimentacion/pila
2.-Pones el tester en posicion diodos )si no tiene mal asunto)
3.-Mides sobre el componentes en varias formas alternando patillas y polaridades (rojo/negro de las puntas de prueba)

 Lo normal en transistores es que encuentres dos posiciones que te marquen 0.6/0.7V y el resto infinito y muy alto.
Si te da valores 0.2 o similares debes mirar su alrededor si hay algo como una bobina o resistencia de bajo valor <200 ohm que pueda influir

Si es asi pasas a ohm y mider si se corresponde con la resistencia cercana pues puede que este bien el transistor y te falsee la medida .

Sino pues a desoldar y volver a medir


Ese componente P31C es de esos como un grano de arroz (SMD) si es asi es dificil de descubrir, mira si hay algun logo del fabricante.

Me deberias explicar que tipo de encapsulado tiene.


----------



## ben99 (Sep 4, 2006)

es como un regulador lm7812 asi.
http://images.google.com.co/imgres?...ages?q=regulador+7812&svnum=10&hl=es&lr=&sa=N


----------



## ben99 (Sep 7, 2006)

caballero un TIP31c puede ser el p31c 

gracias.
en internet no sencuentra  p31c ni en las tiendas electronicas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2006)

Solo hay un problema los TIP31 No son encapsulados TO220 sino tipoo to3P si no me equiboco.

Si dice que es clabado al de un 7805 me jugo una hora de internet que es un mosfet

coge el tester en posicion de diodos  y mide entre drain y source y deberia marcarte el diodo (0.6V), el resto de convinaciones debe marcar casi infinito

La diferencia entre un mosfet y un transistor es que el transistor da en dos convinaciones los 0.6-0.7V, mientras que en el mosfet solo en una.
Apesar de todo recuerda que como lo haces sin desmontarlo de la placa las dediciones pueden llebar a confusion .

Mira el famoso diodo de los mosfet's
http://www.audiolabga.com/pdf/IRF740.pdf


----------

